# Paid newspaper feature - Did your dream turn into a nightmare?



## Journalist

Hello all,

I am a journalist and I’m working on a feature for a British national newspaper relating to expat dreams gone sour.

I am looking to speak to a couple/woman who have moved/did move from the UK only to find their lives ruined.

Were you the victim of a serious crime? Did you meet a love rat and have your heart broken? Maybe you were wrongly accused of a crime and were the victim of a confusing foreign justice system. Or perhaps you were married, moved abroad and it all fell apart?

You may have since moved back to the UK. 

Anyone who wishes to share their story in a sensitive feature please contact me on 0207-963-7271/ 07977252183 or e-mail mamiyo [dot] padi [at] pressassociation [dot] com. 

Many thanks

Mamiyo Padi


----------

